# Rave! Goals :)



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Long, picture heavy post ahead 

Summer 2018, my doe CarolinaGirl was pregnant. I told myself that I wouldn't be keeping any kids from this kidding, and needed to just stick with what I already had. CarolinaGirl kidded, the moment I dried this doe kid off and saw her stand up, I said I'm keeping her.
As time went on, I was just in awe over this little kid. I knew she was something special.
I entered her in a show, NC's largest show with several hundred Nigerians. Willow was such a young kid, I wasn't expecting a whole lot as she was in the Jr kid class, many of the kids in the class were over two months older than her. That's a huge difference when you are dealing with such young kids! Still, she managed her way to the top of her class, but my doe Paris beat her out for GCH. That was NC's last show for 2018. Spring 2019 came around and I entered Willow. She went on to win her class, then went GCH, then Best Jr Doe in show. I was over the moon! Willow stayed home for the following shows as I don't continue showing Jr does once they have their dry leg- unless it is our State fair. The next weekend, Willows littermate sister also went GCH and earned her leg.









State fair 2019 roles around. I only took a handful of does, with it being such a massive and competitive show I was pretty nervous. Again, there was a pretty big age difference! Some of these does were 6 months older than my sweet Willow. Still she did great! Here she is winning the dry yearling class.


















Willow went on to go GCH Best Jr doe in Show for her second time!
Her dam, CarolinaGirl was GCH and Best Sr doe in show as well!


















Talk about great promise! I have had such high hopes for this little doe, but in the end it all comes down to her udder. We bred Willow and have been on pins and needles waiting for her to kid. I had hopes of keeping a doeling, but of course she had a buck LOL But, I was blown away by her udder....









(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)(dance)
SHE'S A KEEPER! Yes, I know the pic is a bit messy but I couldn't help but share. Sometimes you have to go with your gut. I'm proud of this one! Willow will be two years old in June. This girl has a bright future!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

What a beautiful girl!! Hope she keeps producing great lines and winning shows many years in the future!


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations on your wins with your lovely girls! Don’t you just love it when those special girls’ udders turn out nicely?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful doe. Good luck!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So so beautiful J!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Doe. I have a question. I dont have dairy..so...please help me understand. In the dairy lines, it seems the doe is only important. In all other breeds the Buck is the most important
Since she had a buck..wouldnt that keep her dairy lines going? If you breed to a compatible doe?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The buck is very important but, in dairy, a buckling from a ff is almost always wethered. 
A yearling doe hasn't yet matured, her udder isn't up to capacity, she still needs to prove herself as a milk goat. 

Now when she's 4, is a finished champion, has her milk star, etc. her bucklings will be in demand. Then you have to decide whether you want to sell your genetics to your competition.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. I was curious about the differences in meat & dairy bucklings. Thank you for the education.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you all for the kind words! Willow is second generation with our herdname on both the sire and dam's side. It's very exciting! Willow's dam (CarolinaGirl) has finished her championship, earned her superior genetics designation, and a appraised excellent. I've got my fingers crossed that Willow will follow her dam's footsteps! CarolinaGirl's dam is Ruth- my foundation doe who is the best brood doe you could ask for. Ruth has always given me my best goats and is either the dam, granddam, or great granddam to nearly my entire Nigerian doe herd.

CarolinaGirl, Willow's dam:


















@Moers kiko boars, your bucks are very important! This year I was planning on wethering all bucks from FF's. Willows udder came in so nice, and she has such a good record as a young doe I was considering selling her buckling as a breeding buck. As it would have it, I received a message from another show herd (I had put Willow's udder pic up on my FB, but was not advertising anything) and they said they would be interested in Willows buckling if he is not already sold. I went out and snapped a few pics so they could see him. They put a deposit on him right away and are picking him up in a few days (dance) For me though, because my entire herd is based off my "Ruth line" (Ruth, my foundation doe) I have very little use for most bucklings we have born as they are heavily related to my entire herd. I did retain a Ruth buck for myself, maybe to do some linebreeding in the future. Doelings I have been born can be retained, shown, and put on performance programs, so naturally I would have loved a doe from Willow to continue the dam line in my herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou for explaining that to me. Im so glad someone saw ALL THE POTENTIAL in that buckling. I hope they do as well with Ruths line as you have. Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Got some updated pics of my girl :inlove:

I just adore this doe! Willow JUST turned 2 years old in June. I love her maturity she already shows. I am really bummed that all our shows & appraisal were canceled due to covid19.
We recently moved and Willow is still milking pretty well all things considered. She isn't even on alfalfa, just OG hay & Blue Seal feed


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She is beautiful! Only will get better with time


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots of body capacity for a 2 year old - nice looking doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty Doe!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! I'm very excited about this young doe


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow! She gained a lot of body capacity in one year! She is just gorgeous!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

She’s a beautiful girl!


----------

